# Cute puppy pix & stories



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Since there are so many of us who have just gotten or are getting new puppies, I decided to dedicate a thread just for them and their "growing up" :baby: I figure it will be easier for everyone to just look at one thread to see how they're all doing rather than having to look at all the different ones we have going now. Feel free to add your own puppy pix and stories!

I don't have a photo to go w/this story. When you read it, you'll see why  

There was not a single peep all night from Tori last night, her third night w/us.  I think this may have been the reason: 
When I took off my slippers to go to bed, I put them next to the pen where she sleeps, in fact, they were touching it. (I used to keep them right next to the bed, but the room there is now pretty limited with the pen being so close.:laugh: ) 
Anyhow, I woke up at around 3 AM to check on her, I saw her lying on the edge of the potty pad trying to snuggle up next to my slipper. It was sooo cute! :baby: Unfortunately, I didn't have the camera in bed w/me (ha, ha) so no pic. 
Lucky for her I happen to have an old pair of slippers I'm willing to part with. Tonight she will have one of those in bed with her so she doesn't have to sleep on the potty pad and try to snuggle through the bars :hug:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Aww, that is so cute. They just melt your heart with things they do. She just needed something of Mom's nearby.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a cute story!! She is such a sweetie!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Awww, how sweet is that. She wanted to cuddle next to mama's slipper. 
I just love puppies! They do the cutest things.
Leslie (and Susan and everyone else who just brought home puppies) you just need a 24 hour Tori (Leah, etc.) cam. That way we can log in and watch her do all the cute puppy stuff

Susan


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow Leslie....No peeps for 3 nights! You really are blessed girl!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Susan - I love that idea!!!!! puppy cam!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> Wow Leslie....No peeps for 3 nights! You really are blessed girl!!


Oh no, Vicki. We had a lot of noise the 1st night, she was much better the 2nd night. Last night was the _1st night_ w/no peeps.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I'd still say that's pretty good....mine YAPPED LOUD for about 4-5 days!:hurt: :hurt:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Awwww!! How sweet!

I remember when Gucci was a little puppy, I made her two blankets, that I inadverantly kept on "my couch" that I sit on all the time for a few weeks before she got here. So, they were covered with MY scent, and even though the breeder gave us a baby blanket with her mom's and sibling's scent, she would chose to lay on MINE. lol, I thought that was so precious.

You'll have to get a picture of Tori and the slipper tonight 

Kara


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That is such a cute story Leslie! Tori seems like a real sweetheart. :hug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I missed this thread---sheesh!Love the sweet story Leslie!Tori sounds like a perfect lil' princess!:hug:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Very sweet story Leslie, I want a puppy. My MHS has been really bad with all these wonderful new pups.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awwwwe!

She wanted to smell her forever mom - how sweet!

I am so happy for you.:bounce:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I was also thinking it would be great to have a thread for all the new puppies, I am having a hard time keeping track of all of them.

Missy is the best puppy!!! She eats well, she doesn't get car sick, she doesn't bark her head off when I leave the room, she is very loving and smart. At 12 weeks old she slept from 9-6am. :whoo: Can you believe that? As you can tell I am in puppy heaven, I got lucky this time. 

Casper and Missy are getting along really well, we take alittle bit at a time. The are sharing flossies, food and toys so that is a good.

Here are some pictures, one of them is Casper and Missy at work with me.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Lynn- You certainly have hit the jackpot! Missy is so cute and sleeping through the night is awesome. She and Casper will be best friends.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

She sure is cute and being a super good girl for you!I'm so happy for you!:hug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> Very sweet story Leslie, I want a puppy. My MHS has been really bad with all these wonderful new pups.


Debbie--your MHS will be overflowing with all the new pups.......your day will come......I'm sure of it!:hug:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Lynn....she is just lovely!  I think I lucked out with Gucci's sleeping all night, too. Its wonderful, isn't it? 

Casper looks very happy! I bet he is on cloud nine having a playmate in the house and at the office. What a great lookin' family! 

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lynn, awww. sooo cute. I also love the houndstooth carrying case!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lynn- She is so cute and your husband looks very happy with your choice!

Amanda

P.S. If I could do it over again, I would love to have Dora sleep in a veri kennel too!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I had toys and a baby blanket sent to the Mom for Asta . Now i am not so sure it ever reached his Mommy ans he howled for days ..
Cosmo i just let him sleep with me and took the consequences . i put a pee pad on the bed and he peed on it at about 3 and 5 am . it was a little easier at night but not during the day .. he got up at 6 am ready to eat and play . he just now sleeps in later .. 
It is hard to believe he is the same dog ..
Now if we could just get a better handle on the barking !!:frusty:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay I have been slacking on the camera... maybe I was thinking if there was no Tori evidence, I could steal her from Leslie!!! Here are a few photos I took on my welcome home Tori visit.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Okay I have been slacking on the camera... maybe I was thinking if there was no Tori evidence, I could steal her from Leslie!!! Here are a few photos I took on my welcome home Tori visit.


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Give her a kiss for us :kiss: :kiss:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I can't believe how absolutely SHINY her coat is! She is such a beauty and I'm sure she either knows it or will learn to know it sooner than Leslie thinks. LOL.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh, Amanda, Tori is so beautiful! So black and lustrous! What a sweetie!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Amanda,
The pictures of Tori are GREAT! Makes me want to give her a hug and kiss, she is beautiful! Lucky you, you get to visit her.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That Tori is just beautiful - I love the way that whenever pics are taken, she seems to manage a sneaky glance at the camera.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow! Her coat is STUNNING! So shiny and plush and full and WOW....she is going to be a looker, no doubt about it! Jan, you breed BEAUTIFUL dogs! 

Great pictures!

Kara


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Wow! Her coat is STUNNING! So shiny and plush and full and WOW....she is going to be a looker, no doubt about it! *Jan, you breed BEAUTIFUL dogs!*
> 
> Great pictures!
> 
> Kara


Not only beautiful, but sweet and SMART! Yesterday I worked with her for about 5 min. or less training her to "sit". She did pretty well. Then when DH came home many hours later, I wanted to show him what she could do. Well, as soon as she saw me w/the shredded carrots (that's what I'd used for training treats), she promptly sat and waited for one! I was stunned! Guess she wanted to show Daddy just how smart she is! :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

What a smart cookie Tori is! 

It's funny how they will do anything for a treat, isn't it? When I was first teaching Kubrick tricks, he knew sit, down, and stand. Whenever he would see a treat, he would sit, go down and stand in quick succession before I said anything to cover all the bases for this treat! Silly dog. :laugh:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Tori is beautiful. Look at that face. What a sweetheart. She can really turn on the charm for the camera.

Susan


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

tori is so smart and sweet-- it just comes through in these pictures. I am jealous Amanda- I would love to visit all the puppies.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I am *so* in love with Tori! She is a stunning girl!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Beauty and brains, what more could you ask for? :biggrin1:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Tori is very very cute...she has such a shiny coat already!!!! They are fast learners I tell ya I taught Jillee how to sit when she would come in for potty treats....plus I think she watches the big girls!!!!! I can not wait to watch her grow....she will be very sweet!!!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Lynn and Leslie, how did I miss this thread? Thanks for the puppy fix!
Such a cute photo of your husband and both dogs, Lynn. Missy is so sweet and I like her coloring. Now you've got salt and pepper dogs!

Leslie, wow that Tori is a little smarty-pants! How cute is that! She sits already?! And she's just gorgeous. That coat! I've never seen a coat like that. Maybe you should call her Black Beauty.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Wow! Her coat is STUNNING! So shiny and plush and full and WOW....she is going to be a looker, no doubt about it! Jan, you breed BEAUTIFUL dogs!
> 
> Great pictures!
> 
> Kara


Awwwwwwwwww thanks :becky:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

havashadow said:


> Not only beautiful, but sweet and SMART! Yesterday I worked with her for about 5 min. or less training her to "sit". She did pretty well. Then when DH came home many hours later, I wanted to show him what she could do. Well, as soon as she saw me w/the shredded carrots (that's what I'd used for training treats), she promptly sat and waited for one! I was stunned! Guess she wanted to show Daddy just how smart she is! :biggrin1:


Yikes, you're making her work for a living. ound: 
Good for you!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Yikes, you're making her work for a living. ound:
> Good for you!


But Jan, you're the one who taught me that "nothing in life is free" :biggrin1:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Leslie, How adorable! Smart little Kara! She's the whole package!

Lina...My yorkie used to do that too! I'm thinking it would be fun to go work with a real dog trainer to see how it's supposed to be done. I've never been able to get a dog to sit without a treat so I'm not so sure they really understood the command. (or maybe my yorkie was just stubborn!)


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Shelly,
I think your yorkie was the smart one  My maltese can be the same way... I have to act like I have a great reward. The real trainers use treats too, they just drain the treat pool and once the dog learns something, you don't reward that behavior but add another with it.

Ex- Dog gets treat for sitting => Dog gets treat for sitting and laying down and standing

Amanda

P.S. You guys are all suppose to tell Leslie that she isn't that cute and she should send her to Amanda!!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Amanda,
So that's how they do it!  Yes, my yorkie was a pretty bright little guy. I miss him so. Nothing like puppy breath to ease grief, though!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

This was Shelby at about 8 weeks


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

One more I found


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Shelby was such a cute little girl..

Leslie and Jan, Tori's coat is gorgeous..so shiny.

Watch out Jan, I'm ready to drive to Texas and steal Mykee, I have family in Louisana and can stay at their house, and plan the havnapping. :spy: :behindsofa:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Shelby is very adorable and I like that name! You can't help but to smile when you say Shelby. Is she considered a parti? It is almost like she has some chocolate coloring as well!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I thought she had chocolate also, but the vet listed it as tear staining. She was just registered as b/w parti.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Michele, all of my pups that have white around the muzzle turned pink when they were nursing from their mother. It grew out with time. (And Tinky's white belly turned pink around her teats too.) The puppy saliva stains a lot of puppy muzzles and hair near moms' teats. Shelby's muzzle looks a lot like the puppy saliva staining I see on nursing pups.

Amanda, you took some great pictures of Tori. That last one is completely adorable!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks Kimberly. That makes more sense than tear staining.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Michelle, Shelby was adorable! Still is if that's her on your profile pic...they're both beautiful!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Tori has the most lush coat! she is even more stunning in person! I wanted to take more photos of her but she was pretty tired at that point with all her travel and new family so I was nice.

I just think where Shelby has some of the black, there are hints of chocolate.

Amanda


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

Tori really has a gorgeous sheen to her coat.......but, her face is just so very sweet and very feminine. So precious!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

havashadow said:


> But Jan, you're the one who taught me that "nothing in life is free" :biggrin1:


That's true and it's a great program. For those who haven't seen what it is, google up NILF and look for Nothing In Life Is Free. It's so easy and so much help with your puppy or dog and keeps you the alpha.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

reece said:


> Shelby was such a cute little girl..
> 
> Leslie and Jan, Tori's coat is gorgeous..so shiny.
> 
> Watch out Jan, I'm ready to drive to Texas and steal Mykee, I have family in Louisana and can stay at their house, and plan the havnapping. :spy: :behindsofa:


I have family there too in New Orleans. Where is your family?
Poor MyKee, I've had so many applications for him and people get all excited over him until they see how much it costs to fly here. That boy may stay here forever!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

havashadow said:


> Not only beautiful, but sweet and SMART! Yesterday I worked with her for about 5 min. or less training her to "sit". She did pretty well. Then when DH came home many hours later, I wanted to show him what she could do. Well, as soon as she saw me w/the shredded carrots (that's what I'd used for training treats), she promptly sat and waited for one! I was stunned! Guess she wanted to show Daddy just how smart she is! :biggrin1:


That's WONDERFUL! TOTAL package  You can't beat that. I think the perfect Hav is beautiful, sweet and smart. This is why I always say that lil' girls can be *just as sweet* as boys  Gucci still amazes me at her quick wit and when she was a puppy, it was no exception. I think they *LOVE to learn! *My girl still gets excited when she sees the clicker and/or treats. Sometimes I don't even use treats (like if she's full) but she still loves to show off.

People are most impressed with her "dance", and "gimme 5" or "gimme 10". Such fun  I think Tori is one of the most beautiful black female Havs (or dogs for that matter) I've ever seen! Black Beauty, indeed!

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Jan, I saw MyKees pictures on HH and got a serious case oh MHS. If my schedule wasn't so crazy, I'd fly to Teaxas for him in a minute. He is just so cute and happy looking.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Jan, I saw MyKees pictures on HH and got a serious case oh MHS.


What is HH? I wanna feed my MHS too! I love the shots of him giving lickie-kisses. He is gonna be one handsome guy!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

havashadow said:


> Not only beautiful, but sweet and SMART! Yesterday I worked with her for about 5 min. or less training her to "sit". She did pretty well. Then when DH came home many hours later, I wanted to show him what she could do. Well, as soon as she saw me w/the shredded carrots (that's what I'd used for training treats), she promptly sat and waited for one! I was stunned! Guess she wanted to show Daddy just how smart she is! :biggrin1:


Oliver's treat/bribe is shredded carrots as well. I tried all kinds of treats but carrots are #1. He will do anything for one. 
Tori is adorable! Great photos!
Sally


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Lina said:


> What a smart cookie Tori is!
> 
> It's funny how they will do anything for a treat, isn't it? When I was first teaching Kubrick tricks, he knew sit, down, and stand. Whenever he would see a treat, he would sit, go down and stand in quick succession before I said anything to cover all the bases for this treat! Silly dog. :laugh:


Hahahaha, Sierra still does the same!! hahaha and then she'll look at me like saying : come on with that treat!
hahahaha!!!

Those puppy pics are simply a joy to the eyes!!! 
I feel something.....it's a strange but good feeling.....it's....no...could it be? ......oh..noo....yess? Could it be MHS---noooo-----MHS yeeessss....NOOOOOO....YYEEEESSSS hhahahahaha


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Here's how Tori looks through magazines :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

haha! What a cutie pie! I love the head tilt.


----------

